# Abbottobad Retrieved Files



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2018)

Some of the random stuff off UBLs laptop














And one I found interesting lol


----------



## Helios (Feb 21, 2018)

Pretty interesting stuff. Could the last one be just an older guy trying to navigate the internet accidentally downloading some adware? Or perhaps the next plot in motion?


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 21, 2018)

I love that map.  Very cool.

Any memes or gifs?


----------



## Fl_Ag (Feb 21, 2018)

Wild. I heard there was some quirky stuff on that computer. Solid share.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 21, 2018)

o


----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It's good that you scrubbed all the porn.




lol...There are zillions of files. I could spend 3 months going thru this shit.

Here's a guy who couldn't leave the house, PAK TV is probably pretty boring...maybe the wives weren't giving it up as much...there were all kinds of people and freaking kids all over the compound... he couldn't even go down to the local 7-11 and get a pack of cigs.

So what do you do while you're waiting around for the Navy SEALs to come and kill you--for years and years...you fuck around on the computer.


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 21, 2018)

I bet he had cat memes.....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 21, 2018)

A few more. These guys are either Al Qaeda or Florida militia




Mili Vanilli




Navy SEALs


----------



## Florida173 (Feb 21, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> A few more. These guys are either Al Qaeda or Florida militia
> 
> 
> View attachment 21574
> ...



Hey now.. I was Florida militia


----------



## CQB (Feb 21, 2018)

Defence rests


----------



## Chopstick (Feb 21, 2018)

Red Flag 1 said:


> It's good that you scrubbed all the porn.


You only assume that he did.  He just didnt post it here.  Yet. 

Mili Vanilli?


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 22, 2018)

Devildoc said:


> I bet he had cat memes.....



Cat porn memes.  lol


----------



## Devildoc (Feb 22, 2018)

I heard these were on there, too:





But I seriously love the map.  I wonder if he had just the digital pic of the map or if he had the real thing?


----------



## Gunz (Feb 22, 2018)

There are some 470,000 files here: image, audio, video and document. I'm guessing 85% of this is mundane or innocuous. Haven't come across any porn yet.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Feb 22, 2018)

The SEALs kept the good stuff....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 23, 2018)

Osama...he was one surfin motherfucker...




SpongeBob*24 said:


> The SEALs kept the good stuff....




It was research for their book projects.


----------

